# wife and hunting!



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Speaking from personal experience, I've found the best way to not get caught doing things that you shouldn't online...

*IS NOT TO DO THEM!*

Yes you can erase your history, but then your wife is left asking the question, "why is there never a history when you're done using the computer?" 

It's not fail-safe either:
1) Your history is also often recorded at your router, modem, or ISP. In fact, I can set up my router to email me if certain types of websites are visited.
2) I (or one of your wife's friends) could pretty easily get online, find your post and email it to her. Once something is out there, it's out there forever. Even if you were to edit your post right now, Google has it cached and I could go get it if I really wanted to. Now , I don't know you or your wife, but several times I have started talking to someone online, only to find out that it's someone I know in real life. I would be shocked to learn that there isn't SOMEBODY on MS who knows you or your wife... you just might not know it yet!

You might think your wife isn't sophisticated enough to figure that stuff out, but really, if you're willing to push enough buttons, you can do a lot without knowing much about computers. All she needs is that seed of doubt and an hour or two to screw around with it. In fact there are programs she can install to collect all of that information for her. Again, she doesn't need a degree in computers -- just enough accumulated suspicion.

Personally, I play it safe. If I don't want someone to see something I've done online, I don't put it there. It's like standing naked in your front window and saying "eh, nobody's going see me," or when you take two steps off the two track to take a leak -- that's always when the car comes by! Likewise, if I don't want someone to know that I've been to certain websites, I simply don't go there. You can never erase all of you footprints.

But, that's just me.

KW


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

k9...sorry but i was just trying to be funny. really don't need to delete data. wife could care less after putting up with a hunting fanatic for 40 years this may.....


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

here is the following night at home!! wife says she does not want to hold our daughter back from enjoying her youth, and is with her solid objection to the issue at hand! willing to allow me to buy her a gun, and hold me fully responsible for any and all outcome!! how gracious of her!!! issue NOT solved! so after i have been in contact with 8 different females on this site, (and thank them all for there advice,) ii will buy the 410 tommorow i am going to join the local gun club, which i called this morning and will register her for their gun safety and handling course which begins in mid march,defiant at best ,, but i am going to take the best avenue in my opinion,,, case closed!!! P.S. thanks amyin mi,,your words made the diference for me and emma .


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't understand women who don't hunt or fish. It baffles me. What can possibly be so exciting going to the mall when you have the option of going out into Mother Nature.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> AmyInMI said:
> 
> 
> > ... so I do not think the internet is affecting my body image! lol


It sure affects mine, heck I grow a little taller and lose 30 lbs. every time I log in! I'm sooooo much cooler on line!:lol::lol::lol:

Big T


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

chef daddy said:


> P.S. thanks amyin mi,,your words made the diference for me and emma .


You are more than welcome Chef!!! I am glad I could help out a bit!! When she gets hunting, I want to meet that little gal! You are a great dad for sticking up for her!! Way to go!!





QDMAMAN said:


> It sure affects mine, heck I grow a little taller and lose 30 lbs. every time I log in! I'm sooooo much cooler on line!
> Big T


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ad you're just as goofy online too!!


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

My son turned 10 in November of 2008. I feel bad cause all of a sudden he was turning 10 and didn't have a bow yet to go hunting with dad! His birthday present was a brand new Parker Sidekick to practice with this year and be ready on Oct. 1 in 2009! I have taken him rifle hunting with me at least once a year since he was 5 and he has witnessed the taking of an animal with a rifle and has also tracked bow kills. As I don't have to tell any parents there is nothing like the look on there faces when they help you accomplish something like that!

We bought a hunt 234 tag for the spring hunt this year for him with no opposition from the "other half". She was brought up in a hunting family though. Hopefully we can find him a bird this spring but if we don't I am hoping the experience will be enough to bring him back next season (and why wouldn't it?). 

My daughter is turning 7 today and has not shown any interest in hunting with dad yet and I don't want to force it on her but be assured, when she does, there will be a seat in the blind for her next to dad! I am looking forward to the day when the three of us (possibly four if I can get mom to go when the kids are older which is a possibility) can meet up at the truck after a morning hunt on our family land. What a great day that will be!


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

reflexshooter said:


> My son turned 10 in November of 2008. I feel bad cause all of a sudden he was turning 10 and didn't have a bow yet to go hunting with dad! His birthday present was a brand new Parker Sidekick to practice with this year and be ready on Oct. 1 in 2009! I have taken him rifle hunting with me at least once a year since he was 5 and he has witnessed the taking of an animal with a rifle and has also tracked bow kills. As I don't have to tell any parents there is nothing like the look on there faces when they help you accomplish something like that!
> 
> We bought a hunt 234 tag for the spring hunt this year for him with no opposition from the "other half". She was brought up in a hunting family though. Hopefully we can find him a bird this spring but if we don't I am hoping the experience will be enough to bring him back next season (and why wouldn't it?).
> Before I posted I didn't read the second page of your thread. Great Chef! Any victory is a step forward in the fight against hunting ignorance!
> ...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like the wife would make a great Turkey decoy...Old Boss Hen!


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

its your kid too (grow a pair)


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Sounds like the wife would make a great Turkey decoy...Old Boss Hen!


:lol::chicken:


----------

